# can you identify this plant?



## gibbus (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi a friend gave me this plant. At first i thought it was hornwort but i realize its not. its around 1-1.5 inches diameter.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

That is a Najas spp., probably _Najas guadalupensis _


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

The leaves of N.guadalopensis,as shown in the photo are not so divided as the one you mentioned. I think this one is more like N. graminea.


----------



## propor (Jul 24, 2005)

That is propably _Lagarosyphon madagascariensis_.


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

No, there are not so many branches growing from the main stem of Lagroshiphon Madagascariensis, as shown in the attached photo.


----------

